# who did you reach level 20 with so far?



## deuces (Jun 3, 2018)

for me, it's really hard to do. but i know people who reached max with over 10 animals so far, so i'm interested :'D
i've got goldies, rosies, filberts, beaus, lilys, and bluebears pic and im very close to reaching 20 with apple and marshal.


----------



## Themadgamer (Jun 4, 2018)

I have 68 pictures so far so its probably easier to list the ones I don't have:

Dotty
Carmen
Bam
Freya
Wendy
Eugene
Naomi
Shari
Zell
Fuchsia 
Broccoli
Static
Maple
Poppy
Twiggy
Jitters
Tom
Snake
Wolfgang
Merengue
Octavian
O'Hare
Rowan
Plucky

All of the remaining are over level 10 and most are over 15 so soon.....I hope they keep adding more.


----------



## lizardon (Jun 4, 2018)

Got 80 pictures, still have 14 more to go


----------



## AndroGhostX (Jun 4, 2018)

I have had the game since pre-relase and only need 10 pics, I also play daily so...


----------



## Charcolor (Jun 4, 2018)

i only have 4 pics. cheri, bluebear, june and stitches. as long as i have my bear cubs i'll be happy. maple is next


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm level 18-19 with a lot of animals, but all I have so far is Rosie's and Punchy's


----------



## Garrett (Jun 4, 2018)

Most of them. I have the eight in my camp still to do, plus about four others out in the wild.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 4, 2018)

I've reached level 20 with:

-Rosie
-Ketchup
-Bunnie
-Francine
-Chrissy
-Marshal
-June
-Stitches
-Merengue
-Sprinkle
-Margie
-Gladys
-Snake
-Peanut
-Apple
-Bob
-Tia
-Julia
-Whitney
-Lily


----------



## Moonfish (Jun 4, 2018)

Rosie, Merry and Chrissy so far. I didn’t play for a long time because it’s pretty repetitive so I have a lot of catching up still.


----------



## deuces (Jun 4, 2018)

oof, i play daily and only have the 6!! you guys r pros (':


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 4, 2018)

Goldie, Beau, BlueBear, Moe, Freya.
Goose is almost level 20.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 5, 2018)

chrissy for some reason! i didnt expect her to be my first one to completely level up


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 5, 2018)

Nineteen so far ... here are their portraits ... I visited a cool campsite the other day where all the portraits were displayed ... it looked great!


----------



## Vonny (Jun 5, 2018)

0

I level up villagers at the campsite only unless there’s an event going on and once they hit 15 they get replaced


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 5, 2018)

I?ve got 16 so far:

Tex
Rex
Bob
Eloise
Antonio
Raddle
Tad
Bud
Marshal
Jay
O?Hare
Charlise
Beau
Apollo
Mitzi
Punchy


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 5, 2018)

Is it just me who avoids reaching the level 20 friendship? 
Pietro, Colton, Hamlet, Merengue, Marshal are 19 and so close, so I avoid talking to them that much lmao. Nowadays I only play when there's an event anyway.

After I got Apple's pic, the lock bothers me like we're just stuck on that relationship or something. It's basically equivalent to ACNL villagers moving out. Getting all their pics would be nice but there's nowhere to display them on this game.


People here already reaching level 20 with Modern animals WHAAAAT


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 5, 2018)

DuckBoi said:


> I have had the game since pre-relase and only need 10 pics, I also play daily so...



>I have had the game since pre-release

wat


----------



## AndroGhostX (Jun 5, 2018)

calamitybot said:


> >I have had the game since pre-release
> 
> wat



When the game was released in Australia before world wide release.


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 5, 2018)

In order of first to last I have Cherry, Apollo, Roscoe, Punchy, Marshal, Kyle, Beau, June, Cheri, and Lily. I've been playing daily, but I took a long hiatus from december to mid january while playing.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 5, 2018)

-Fauna
-Beau
-Chrissy
-Francine
-June
-Rosie
-Tom


----------



## Ashariel (Jun 5, 2018)

I have the 5 moderns left that's it...and they r all over level 15 I haven't used any cards or treats with them I just play alot...


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jun 6, 2018)

I have 60 of 94, and many of them are in the high teens.


----------



## Roald_fan (Jun 8, 2018)

So far I have:

Roald
Bill
Goldie
Bluebear
June
Gladys
Merengue
Alfonso
Marshal
Sprinkles


----------



## Chizuru (Jun 9, 2018)

Bluebear, Bitty, Ketchup, Maggie, Chrissy and Rosie.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 9, 2018)

Just maxed Whitney today


----------



## Flare (Jun 17, 2018)

Today I have maxed out a villager for the first time, Stitches!


----------

